# spot the difference



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

There is apparently three differences between the two pictures. I can find two, very difficult. Try it.


http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html

Mike


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

bloody 'ell - fell for it - AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JESUS H CHRIST             .......Screamed so loud my hubby just had a right go at me


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry Abi.

Hope I didn`t scare you too much. :lol:

Mike


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

O.M.G.  Change of underwear pleeze!!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

F***ing 'ell!!!!

I am SURE someone has died because of this!!

Good tho'


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You sod, look at the time I was doing this, all quiet in the dark


----------

